# Anime



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Aprile 2013)

Come da titolo,chi ne vede? Se si quali? 

io vedo Naruto e ho iniziato da poco a seguire Bleach,ma ho in programma di iniziare a vedere anche One Piace


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Come da titolo,chi ne vede? Se si quali?
> 
> io vedo Naruto e ho iniziato da poco a seguire Bleach,ma ho in programma di iniziare a vedere anche *One Piace*



Beh buona fortuna  
Al momento sono 591 episodi, dovrai armarti di ottima pazienza e avere molto tempo a disposizione. In ogni caso l'anime è sempre inferiore al manga, tende sempre ad allungare eccessivamente il brodo (soprattutto negli ultimi tempi).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh buona fortuna
> Al momento sono 591 episodi, dovrai armarti di ottima pazienza e avere molto tempo a disposizione. In ogni caso l'anime è sempre inferiore al manga, tende sempre ad allungare eccessivamente il brodo (soprattutto negli ultimi tempi).



Mi sono visto 150 episodi di naruto in un mese  
Comunque sia non partirò dal primo,sono arrivato alla morte di ace e poi abbandonai(simultaneamente con naruto) adesso mi è riesplosa la passione 
Anche se molti saranno contrari,preferisco guardarmi l'anime piuttosto che leggere i manga


----------



## Tribolo88 (20 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mi sono visto 150 episodi di naruto in un mese
> Comunque sia non partirò dal primo,sono arrivato alla morte di ace e poi abbandonai(simultaneamente con naruto) adesso mi è riesplosa la passione
> Anche se molti saranno contrari,preferisco guardarmi l'anime piuttosto che leggere i manga



Grazie per lo spoiler


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2013)

Tribolo88 ha scritto:


> Grazie per lo spoiler



e min.chia eppure è una cosa vecchissima  scusa comunque non pensavo che avessi spoilerato a qualcuno


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh buona fortuna
> Al momento sono 591 episodi, dovrai armarti di ottima pazienza e avere molto tempo a disposizione. In ogni caso l'anime è sempre inferiore al manga, tende sempre ad allungare eccessivamente il brodo (soprattutto negli ultimi tempi).



Vero, però secondo me il cartone di One Piece non allunga eccessivamente... è fatto bene... il peggior cartone secondo me è Dragon Ball, quello si allunga all'inverosimile... Comunque concordo che per vederti quasi 600 puntata dovrai avere moooolta pazienza


----------



## juventino (20 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vero, però secondo me il cartone di One Piece non allunga eccessivamente... è fatto bene... il peggior cartone secondo me è Dragon Ball, quello si allunga all'inverosimile... Comunque concordo che per vederti quasi 600 puntata dovrai avere moooolta pazienza



Diciamo che One Piece va a fasi. Alcune saghe sono diluite bene, altre male. A me il fatto che abbiano fatto durare tutta la parte sull'isola degli uomini pesce (che già di per se non ho apprezzato molto sul manga) praticamente un anno non è affatto piaciuto. Il peggiore comunque resta Naruto. Oltre alla lentezza ormai ha più filler che episodi "veri"


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2013)

non toccarmi naruto 

per quanto riguarda i filler dopo gli ultimi che ci saranno adesso la storia andrà abbastanza spedita.

I filler di bleach sono infinitamente lunghi


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che One Piece va a fasi. Alcune saghe sono diluite bene, altre male. A me il fatto che abbiano fatto durare tutta la parte sull'isola degli uomini pesce (che già di per se non ho apprezzato molto sul manga) praticamente un anno non è affatto piaciuto. Il peggiore comunque resta Naruto. Oltre alla lentezza ormai ha più filler che episodi "veri"



L'isola degli uomini pesce però è una saga molto lunga di per sè, d'altronde è una parte transitoria tra la prima parte di OP e la seconda. Ma è molto lunga perchè spiegano tante cose.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Aprile 2013)

Volevo aprire un topic del genere, da un po' di tempo 

Ho guardato con molto piacere Death Note, il miglior anime mai visto finora a mio parere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che One Piece va a fasi. Alcune saghe sono diluite bene, altre male. A me il fatto che abbiano fatto durare tutta la parte sull'isola degli uomini pesce (che già di per se non ho apprezzato molto sul manga) praticamente un anno non è affatto piaciuto. Il peggiore comunque resta Naruto. Oltre alla lentezza ormai ha più filler che episodi "veri"



veramente...l'unica saga che non ho visto è stata proprio quella sull'isola degli uomini pesce
cmq anche a me piacciono di più gli Anime, adesso oltre a Dragon Ball guardo One Piece
ho visto Bleach, Fairy Tail (che ho in mente di tornare a seguirlo), Full Metal Panic, Soul Eater, Tenjou Tenje e con mia sorella Kaichou Wa-maid Sama


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2013)

Di cartoni jap ne ho visti abbastanza, ci sono molto belle serie, sicuramente alcune delle migliori sono: GTO, Cowboy Bebop , Welcome to nhk, per non parlare di Slam Dunk, fantastico, peccato che la serie tv non sia completa.
Di roba interessante ce n'è molta


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> veramente...l'unica saga che non ho visto è stata proprio quella sull'isola degli uomini pesce
> cmq anche a me piacciono di più gli Anime, adesso oltre a Dragon Ball guardo One Piece
> ho visto Bleach, Fairy Tail (che ho in mente di tornare a seguirlo), Full Metal Panic, Soul Eater, Tenjou Tenje e con mia sorella Kaichou Wa-maid Sama



naruto ***.zo,devi vedere naruto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> naruto ***.zo,devi vedere naruto



troppe puntate  guardati uno di quelli


----------



## BB7 (21 Aprile 2013)

Guardavo Naruto e OP ma il primo e una serie costante di Filler mentre il secondo lo recuperero. Intanto leggo i manga di entrambi. Anni fa guardavo Slam Dunk, Ken Shiro, e tanti altri che ora non ricordo xD


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> troppe puntate  guardati uno di quelli



vabbè che significa anche io devo ricominciare a vedere one piece da lontanissimo 
idem con bleach ho iniziato settimana scorsa
fairy tail mi incuriosisce ma boh non ho mai iniziato a vederlo,com'è?

un altro anime che secondo me è sottovalutato,sono i digimon


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> vabbè che significa anche io devo ricominciare a vedere one piece da lontanissimo
> idem con bleach ho iniziato settimana scorsa
> fairy tail mi incuriosisce ma boh non ho mai iniziato a vederlo,com'è?
> 
> un altro anime che secondo me è sottovalutato,sono i digimon



Fairy Tail è veramente bello, disegnato benissimo, ottima trama e per adesso ci sono poche puntate rispetto a One Piece (tipo 175)
infatti me lo sto riguardando xD te lo consiglio
ma dai i digimon


----------



## Nick (21 Aprile 2013)

Visti: troppi.

Migliori: Toradora!, Clannad, Clannad:After Story e il classico Ranma 1/2.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2013)

Dragon Ball quello a cui sono più affezionato,One Piece il migliore.Naruto invece è ormai pessimo sia nel manga (sviluppo della storia a dir poco ridicolo),che nell'anime,con una quantità incredibile di insulsi filler.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Aprile 2013)

Dragon Ball l'ho visto diverse volte. Poi ho visto Toradora! , Lovely Complex, Ayashi no Ceres... avevo iniziato a vedere Nana, ma era pallosissimo e a un certo punto ho detto basta...

Però il migliore è Death Note... sono 37 puntate soltanto.


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2013)

Di Bleach (sia anime che manga) per il momento ho visto pochino ed in ordine sparso e sinceramente lo trovo sopravvalutato. Il mio non è un giudizio assoluto perchè per quello dovrei vederlo tutto, ma, non so, proprio non mi ispira.


----------



## Sheldon92 (16 Giugno 2013)

Io leggo i manga e guardo gli anime di questi: One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, HunterXHunter e Fairy Tail.

One Piece è il più completo, c'è tutto...azione, avventura, sottotrame, combattimenti, problematiche e critiche alla società moderna: CAPOLAVORO!

Di Naruto ho molto apprezzato la prima serie, soprattutto l'esame di selezione dei chunin; tutti i personaggi (anche i secondari) erano ben caratterizzati e avevano una loro utilità ai fini della trama. Grande delusione per quanto riguarda lo Shippuden: il manga si è trasformato in una serie infinita di power up nonsense di Naruto e Sasuke e la storia si è un pò persa per strada; gli ultimi capitoli (non faccio spoiler) sono puro fan-service che ammetto ho apprezzato anche io, però mi aspettavo molto di più...oramai lo seguo per vedere come finisce xD.

Bleach: ho iniziato a guardare l'anime 2 anni fa e mi è subito piaciuto un sacco. La migliore saga è stata quella dell'invasione della S.S. per salvare Rukia, dopodichè è andato via via a scendere sia la trama (sempre uguale e piattissima) sia la caratterizzazione dei personaggi secondari. Conto molto sull'ultima saga ancora in corso. PS: L'anime è fatto molto molto bene, con la scelta delle musiche soprattutto, veramente stupende; unica pecca i filler: troppi troppi troppi.

Fairy Tail

Ho iniziato con l'anime pochi mesi fa e l'ho apprezzato abbastanza: divertente, spensierato e ben fatto (soprattutto le ragazze nell'anime  ), unica pecca è secondo me la trama...non è ben definita e ogni saga sembra campata in aria.

HunterXHunter

Uno dei miei manga/anime preferiti. Lo conobbi anni fa su italia 1 con la serie animata e mi piacque davvero tanto che iniziai a leggere anche il manga dopo la serie di G.I. Veramente ben fatto: trama semplice ma ben strutturata, personaggi caratterizzati alla perfezione, avventura, psicologia legata anche e soprattutto ai combattimenti. Peccato che Togashi, l'autore, stia un po' bruciandosi con le troppe pause (infinite) che veramente sono insopportabili...a mio parere, questo manga sarebbe ai livelli di One Piece se non facesse tutte queste pause. Consiglio a tutti di vederlo! Tra l'altro hanno fatto il remake dell'anime senza filler e senza censure che è fatto molto meglio della prima serie! 

Scusate se mi sono dilungato troppo


----------



## BB7 (16 Giugno 2013)

Quoto tutto [MENTION=136]Sheldon92[/MENTION]. Pure io leggo tutti quelli da te citati a parte Bleach e la penso esattamente allo stesso modo. Invece per quanto riguarda gli anime io guardavo OP e Naruto ma il primo l'ho lasciato per via del poco tempo il secondo invece per via dei filler. Adesso l'unico anime che sto guardando è Attack On Titan e ve lo consiglio a tutti perchè è davvero ben fatto


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> .....



Quoto tutto quello che hai detto su One Piece (semplicemente il miglior manga/anime di sempre),Naruto (ormai una pagliacciata) e HunterXHunter (fantastico,ma troppo lento nella pubblicazione).


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Giugno 2013)

Io attualmente seguo One Piece, Naruto, Saint Seiya Omega, HunterxHunter e l'Attacco dei Giganti
L'Attacco dei Giganti è STUPENDO, lo consiglio a tutti. L'anime rivelazione del 2013


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Volevo aprire un topic del genere, da un po' di tempo
> 
> Ho guardato con molto piacere Death Note, il miglior anime mai visto finora a mio parere.



death note  capolavoro assoluto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Giugno 2013)

io sono in lutto..ho quasi finito bleach..e chissà quando riprenderà..si dice l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Sheldon92 (1 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Io attualmente seguo One Piece, Naruto, Saint Seiya Omega, HunterxHunter e l'Attacco dei Giganti
> L'Attacco dei Giganti è STUPENDO, lo consiglio a tutti. L'anime rivelazione del 2013



Ho iniziato ieri a vederlo Shingeki no Kyojin (L'attacco dei Giganti), fatto veramente bene...lo consiglio anche io


----------

